# Wade belts



## Righand

Is there a benefit to the floatation in Bay Devil belts compared to other brands?


----------



## gman1772

No. 

Other than not sinking when you take it off to drop your waders to take a leak I really don't see the attraction. EZ Wade makes theirs with multiple rod holders. If I were to buy a high dollar belt with foam flotation that would be the one I would get. I carry a spare rod when I wade.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

gman1772 said:


> No.
> 
> Other than not sinking when you take it off to drop your waders to take a leak I really don't see the attraction. EZ Wade makes theirs with multiple rod holders. If I were to buy a high dollar belt with foam flotation that would be the one I would get. I carry a spare rod when I wade.


For customers wanting additonal rod holders on a Bay Devil Belt I can and have added them.


----------



## gman1772

Kitchen Pass said:


> For customers wanting additonal rod holders on a Bay Devil Belt I can and have added them.


Duly noted. I actually like your belt more. My TTF is still in good shape though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny

I never have used a foam wade belt. It depends on where you wade whether it would be of benefit. Upper coast we wade deep and the WadeAid style belts float up which is a problem.


----------



## brandonbb

*belts*

I have used a Bay Devil Belt for years and it works awesome. It is very well made by a local guy and it is several years old with no tears or fading. It has a place for a rod and pliers. He makes them custom so you can embroider anything on them and add different options as well.


----------



## Kelley71

I wear a Wade Right Belt from Coastal Fishing. I like carrying two rods and the front rod holder is about pectoral muscle height so when in belly deep water your reel can be out of the water.

My brother has a Bay Devil. It is very comfortable though.


----------



## daniel7930

Kitchen Pass said:


> For customers wanting additonal rod holders on a Bay Devil Belt I can and have added them.


Can u adds rod holder to a belt u have already done


----------



## Al Landers

Bay Devil is nice.

WE just put up a video in the learn with landes series on how to clean your Landers pliers (and get them re-assembled) after a few wading trips...They won't corrode but they will fill up with salty residue.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

daniel7930 said:


> Can u adds rod holder to a belt u have already done


Usually not. Requires a lot of seam and stitch removal to add and then reassembly. If the waist size is big enough, and there is room, a second rod holder can be added. This is easiest to do on the front end.

Can it be done? Probably so. Is it easy to do? Not really.


----------



## head shaker

There is no benefit in floatation, but Bay Devil makes a good quality wade belt and is a great guy. he can customize it the way you want it with extra rod holders. and is price completive with others.


----------



## Muddy_Bottom

The belt is an amazing belt, however the floatation actually is a negative for us many times because we wade relatively deep a lot being on the north end of the coast. But further south I highly recommend the belt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BossWes

Echo on the Bay Devil Belt. My buddies and I fish them out of Matagorda and the customization along with the versatility is unmatched. Give his website a look to see if it's right for you.
https://www.baydevilbelts.com/


----------



## Flat Nasty

Never heard of the bay devils but I have an ez wade . They are solid


----------



## Drundel

I like my old shimano blue wading belt. I'm amazed that thing is still going strong after almost 20 years.


----------

